# Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich will nächste woche am Samstag mal auf Karpfen ich will nicht Tage lang anfüttern, aber mit jeden Wurf . Ich dachte an Methode Feeder. Futtermischung aniermehl,Haferflocken,Froic Stücke, Dosenmais. Köder: Frolic Ring am Haar. Und immer an die gleiche Stelle werfen. Was hält ihr von der Idee ?


----------



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Ich habe was vergessen mit welcher Hackengröße soll ich angeln ?


----------



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

okay danke kann ich auch Hartmeis nehmen ? als Hackenköder und mit ins Futter ?

Was für eine Futtermischung hast du ?


----------



## mirko1988 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hi.

Mix am besten Stippfutter/Paniermehl in gleichen Anteilen, weil pures Paniermehl zu stark bindet. So entsteht eine bessere Futterwolke.


----------



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

oder billiges Hundefutter geht eigentlich alles oder ?


----------



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

******** ich habe mir 7,5 Kg billiges Futter gekauft und ich merkte grade das es schwimmt kann ich es als pop up benutzen ?


----------



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hast du große Karpfen mit dieser Methode gefangen ? 
wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Trumfi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hmm, dan kannste das Hundefutte ja vorher in wasser einweichen damit es am Boden liegen bleibt oder???


----------



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

stimmt eigentlich


----------



## cyberpeter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hallo,

als erstes würde ich Method Feeder nur dann einsetzen, wenn ihr im Gewässer keinen großen Weißfischbestand (vorallem Brachsen) habt. Sonst wirst Du fürchterlich im Streß sein 

Auch solltest Du Dir im klaren sein, dass Du mit Method Feeder in vielen Gewässern überwiegend die kleineren Karpfen fangen wirst, zwar nicht nur aber meistens. Dies liegt daran, dass die größeren Karpfen dass "Getümmel" an solch punktuellen Futterstellen eher meiden. 

Bei dem "Teig" für die Method Feeder würde ich die Frolicstücke weglassen und statt dessen lieber verschiedene Partikel wie z.B. Hanf und Birdfood mit in den Teig mischen. Größere Frolicstücke sorgen dafür, dass der Teig nicht stabil genug ist und schon beim auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche zerbrechen kann, kleine lösen sich zu schnell auf. Lieber etwas Halibutmehl in den Teig, zusätzliche Partikel und Minipellets. Die halten die Karpfen länger am Platz und haben eine enorme Lockwirkung.

Als Hakenköder entweder Mais oder Pellets. Wenn Du Frolic nehmen willst, strumpfe es vorher ein.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Cool1997 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Ich will net so viel Geld ausgeben. Karpfenangeln muss nicht teuer sein oder ? mir macht es nix aus brassen zu fangen.


----------



## cyberpeter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Ich will net so viel Geld ausgeben. Karpfenangeln muss nicht teuer sein oder ? mir macht es nix aus brassen zu fangen.



Wenn Du Brassen als "Beifang" hast bzw. haben willst würde ich darauf achten, dass Du das Methodfeeder als Durchlauf- und nicht als "Festbleimontage" zu fischen.

Da eine Methodfeedermontage relativ schwer wird, kann es Dir passieren, dass Du bei der "Festbleimontage" den Biß einer kleinen bis mittlere Brasse über eine längeren Zeitraum (bei mir mal über zwei Stunden) nicht bemerkst. Viele Brassen haben nicht genug Kraft, das Methodfeeder so zu "verziehen" damit der Bißanzeiger "anschlägt", da der Wirbel ja im Methodfeeder fest sitzt. Bei der Durchlaufmontage kann man durch eine einen relativ schwer eingestellten Freilauf auch einen Selbsthakeffekt "erzeugen" merkt aber trotzdem den Biß von solchen Brassen. 



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie schwer muss den ein großer Karpfen sein ?
> Im Schnitt sind meine Karpfen um 12-15 Pfund , habe aber auch schon viele ü20 Pfund gefangen.
> Gruß Udo



Gückwunsch - dann habt ihr einen sehr guten Karpfenbestand von über 10 Pfund. In "normalen" Gewässern fischt man sich mit Methodfeeder erst mal eine zeitlang durch Satzkarpfen durch und muß froh sein, mal einen über 10 Pfund zu erwischen. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wenn Du Brassen als "Beifang" hast bzw. haben willst würde ich darauf achten, dass Du das Methodfeeder als Durchlauf- und nicht als "Festbleimontage" zu fischen.
> 
> Da eine Methodfeedermontage relativ schwer wird, kann es Dir passieren, dass Du bei der "Festbleimontage" den Biß einer kleinen bis mittlere Brasse über eine längeren Zeitraum (bei mir mal über zwei Stunden) nicht bemerkst. Viele Brassen haben nicht genug Kraft, das Methodfeeder so zu "verziehen" damit der Bißanzeiger "anschlägt", da der Wirbel ja im Methodfeeder fest sitzt. Bei der Durchlaufmontage kann man durch eine einen relativ schwer eingestellten Freilauf auch einen Selbsthakeffekt "erzeugen" merkt aber trotzdem den Biß von solchen Brassen.
> 
> ...




30 g kriegt doch jeder hoch oder
?


----------



## cyberpeter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> 30 g kriegt doch jeder hoch oder
> ?



Hallo,

beim Methodfeeder angeln wird ein Teig um das Methodfeederblei bzw. Futterspirale geknetet. Je nach Menge und Beschaffenheit des Teigs kann dass zusammen schon um die 80-100g wiegen, obwohl das Methodfeeder selber nur 30g wiegt (30g sind zumindest auf festen Boden evtl etwas wenig).

Der Teig löst sich zwar auf, dass kann aber je nach Größe und Konsistenz des Teigs sowie der Wassertemperatur von 20 Mintuten bis zu 2 Stunden dauern. 

Falls relativ schnell nach dem Auswurf eine kleinere Brasse beißt wird die es bei der Festbleimontage schwer haben, dass ganze zu verziehen so dass Schnur genommen wird. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn Brachsen oder auch kleine Satzkarpfen das Blei bei den ersten Fluchtversuchen nicht "verzogen" bekommen fügen sie sich in ihr Schicksal und bewegenen sich so gut wie nicht mehr.

Selbst wenn der ganze Teig runten ist kann es schon reichen, dass sich das Blei an einer Steinpackung "verkantet" oder im Kraut hängen bleibt. Dann wirst Du zumindest bei Brassen Schwierigkeiten haben, einen Biß zu sehen.   

Deshalb versuche ich, wenn ich an einem Gewässer einen Brassenbestand habe und mit Festblei angle, den Brassen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun hat, dass ich diese Fischart als "minderwertig" einstufe sondern nur um den oben genannten Problemen soweit wie möglich aus de Weg zu gehen. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hallo Udo,

freut mich dass Ihr so "kampfstarke" Bassen bei euch habt .... |rolleyes

Ich habe das oben geschilderte Problem leider schon öfters gehabt, auch mit kleinen Satzkarpfen und ich bin nicht der einzige. Selbst für kleine bis mittlere Brassen stellt ein 16er Pellet kein großes Hinderniss dar und ein gefülltes MethodFeeder wiegt halt nunmal keine 30g...

Deshalb kann ich deinen "Lösungsansätzen" nicht guten Gewissens zustimmen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Oder was hällt ihr von der Methode ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNdTtCcrBYg

aber ich finde die Futterkörbe nicht im Internet wie heißen die eigentlich ?


----------



## cyberpeter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

@ Cool1997

Warum so kompliziert.

Fische das Methodfeeder einfach als Durchlauf. Entweder einen etwas zu kleinen Wirbel nehmen so dass der schon bei geringem Zug aus dem Blei kommt oder eine Perle zwischen Blei und Wirbel oder Du kaufst Dir einfach bebleibte Futterspiralen. Dafür braucht man keine relativ teuren MethodFeederbleie mit Gummi usw.. 
Wenn die Schnur dann etwas gespannt ist, schwimmt der Karpfen oder die Brasse gegen den Freilauf und der Selbsthakeffekt ist genauso gegeben und man sieht den Biß auch von kleineren Brassen. 

@ Udo

Die genannten Probleme mit Satzkarpfen treten nur bei sehr niedrigen Wassertemperaturen auf und das hat mit der Montage nichts zu tun aber ich glaube Du weißt ja genau was ich meine ...  

Das soll hier kein "Schwanzvergleich" werden wer kann es besser und wer schafft es die Aussagen des anderen ins lächerliche zu ziehen ... sondern ich wollte Cool1997 davor bewahren Fehler zu machen die ich auch gemacht habe und die nicht wirklich aus der Luft gegriffen sind.


----------



## Cool1997 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

meinst du sowas ?

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=775_21_1535_94_1336

oder sowas ? 

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...th=775_21_1535_94_1337_2133&products_id=26621

oder sowas ?

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=42534

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=36746

??

ich kenne mich net so aus aufjedenfall will ich mit frolic fischen


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hallo,

da hat Udo recht - schau dass Du ans Wasser kommst ... 

Durchlaufmontage:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...p?cPath=775_21_1535_94_1336&products_id=29561

Festbleimontage:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...th=775_21_1535_94_1337_2133&products_id=26621


Gruß Peter


----------



## Angler201 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Wie schwer sollte der Method Feeder bei hartem Boden für eine Festbleimontage denn sein ?


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*



Angler201 schrieb:


> Wie schwer sollte der Method Feeder bei hartem Boden für eine Festbleimontage denn sein ?



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass solange der Teig noch dran ist reicht im Prnzip ein unbebleites MethodFeeder aus.

Nachdem man nicht weis, wenn der Teig nun genaug weg ist und die Montage dann einholt sollte man bei harten Boden schon mindestens 30-40g verwenden und natürlich scharfe Haken. Dazu sollte man darauf achten, dass die Schnur nicht zu arg "durchhängt" sodass der Karpfen recht schnell gegen den Wiederstand des Freilaufs schwimmt und nicht die Möglichkeit hat den noch nicht ganz fest sitzenden Haken abzuschütteln. Damit ist man einigermaßen auf der sicheren Seite. 

Ich muß allerdings sagen, dass ich mich mit 30g schon sehr unwohl fühle und deshalb, wenn immer es das Gesamtgewicht (MethodFeeder+Teig) und Wurfweite zulassen, 60g MethodFeederbleie einsetze. 

Das hat neben dem besseren Hakeffekt auch den Vorteil, dass die Montage bei Wind bzw. Strömung oder beim Schnurspannen nicht so leicht "verzogen" wird und sich damit nicht so leicht "Dreck" am Haken sammeln kann.

In meinen Anfangszeiten mit MethodFeeder habe ich es auch mal mit 85g MethodFeeder versucht. Dann wird die Montage aber so schwer dass man entweder nicht auf Weite kommt oder schon eine relativ schwere 3,25 oder gar 3,5 lbs Rute braucht.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle2609 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

ich würd keine spirale nehmen sondern soeinmethod feeder blei aber soeins das du also durchlaufblei fischen kannst, im idealfall dann mit geflochtener fischen um den hakeffekt zu erreichen...

aber warum alles so kompliziert? wenn du unbedingt mit frolic fischen möchtest, kauf dir ne tüte frolic binde dir ein gescheites vorfach... musst nichtmal spezielles material nehmen sondern geh zu einem händler und frag noch reststücken von geflochtenem material so hab ich es früher gemacht dann einen GUTEN haken dazu und dann ein vorfach binden zum einschlaufen eines frolics

eine hand voll köder um den hakenköder plaziert und du solltest am richtigen spot erfolg haben

wenn du dazu fragen hast kannst mich auch gerne anschreiben ich wills dir wohl noch genauer erklären


LG Ralf


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hallo,

ich würde das Frolic in einem Gewässer mit guten Weißfischbestand und vielleicht noch im warmen Wassertemperaturen auf gar keinen Fall ein einzelnes Frolic einschlaufen. Je nach Wassertemperatur und Attacken der Kleinfische ist das einzelne Frolic in 1-2 Stunden oder vielleicht sogar schon früher weg und man wundert sich, wieso nichts beißt ...

Besser ist es, einen oder mehre Frolics "einzustrumpfen". Das kann man, wenn es billig sein soll mit einem Damenstrumpf oder mit dem Fox Arma Mesh (kein PVA!) machen welches gegenüber dem Strumpf den Vorteil der gröberen Netzstrucktur hat die  mehr Inhaltsstoffe an die Umgebung abgibt. Das ganze hällt dann je nach Anzal der Frolics und des verwendeten Netzes und natürlich der Wassertemperatur 4-5 Stunden. Wenn man die Frolics vorher noch trocknen und hart werden läßt sogar noch etwas länger.

Ein schöne Abwandlung des Frolicfischens ist es, wenn man mehrere (3-4) Frolics oder anderes vergleichbares Hundefutter übereinander stapelt und in die Mitte Kork oder ähnliches als Auftriebskörper gibt oder bei schwimmenden Hundefutter einen kleinen Stein zur Beschwerung  und dann einstrumpft. 

Je nach "Auftriebsköper" kann man damit aus Frolic einen halbschwebenden oder gar Popup Bolieersatz machen aus schwimmenden Hundefutter einen Sinker.


Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hallo Udo,

ich weiß auf was Du raus willst. Du gehst warscheinlich her und holst alle 20 Minuten deine Montage ein und wirfst wieder an die selbe Stelle sodass sich dort nach mehreren Würfen ein "Futterteppich" bildet ähnlich dem normalen Feederangeln.

Das ist zumindest an einem unserer Gewässer keine so gute vorgehensweise, da die Fische dort sehr vorsichtig sind und sich nach dem Einwurf an den vielen Tagen erstmal über eine Stunde oder gar länger nichts tut. Wenn ich jetzt im halbstunden Rytumus die Montage einhole und wieder einwerfe war der Fangerfolg meist sehr mau und wenn habe ich nur die kleinen Karpfen gefangen. Wenn ich sie aber mind. 1-2 Std. liegen gelassen habe ging es wesentlich besser und der Anteil an großen Karpfen war deutlich höher. Entsprechend habe ich auch den Teig gemixt, dass dieser etwas länger zum auflösen braucht z.B. durch Zugabe von Ölen. Dazu habe ich auf meiner "Futterkorbrute" auf der Schnur eine Markierungen angebracht bei der ich die Schnur dann in den Schnurclip der Rolle "festsetze" wodurch ich genau auf eine Sandbank komme wo die Karpfen zumindest oft in der Früh und am Abend ihre Runden ziehen. Dadurch ist es nicht ganz so wichtig dass viel Futter auf den Platz kommt. Das könnte man zwar auch mit PVA machen, aber 70 Meter Entfernung und PVA sind zumindest bei Gegenwind immer so eine Sache. 

Davon aber abgesehen in welchen Rytmus man auswirft halte ich das Einstrumpfen für die bessere Variante weil es deutlich sicherer als das Einschlaufen ist, fast vergleichbar mit einem Boilie und zum anderen spart es einem spätestens bei jedem zweiten Wurf ein neues Frolic zu montieren, da die eingestrumpfte Variante, wie oben geschrieben, deutlich länger hält und man damit noch schöne "Abwandlungen" machen kann. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle2609 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

nein udo nicht weil es sich wichtiger anhört...
zudem kosten diese bleie grade mal 1,70 ... in holland kosten die ja vll auch 7 euro man weiß es nicht #q

aber futterspiralen nicht da wie schon gesagt wurde das futter auch ruhig etwas länger halten soll und ich finde es löst sich aus einer futterspirale nicht so schön raus meistens hat man die ganze spirale verklebt mit dem futter #a


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Hallo Ralle,

ich bin der selben Meinung wie Udo, dass Futterspiralen besser geeignet sind als die typischen Methodfeederbleie (mit Plastikflügeln oder geriffelten Blei). Die sind für mich eine Modeerscheinung ohne wirklichen "Mehrwert". Ich habe noch ein paar rumliegen aber eingesetzt werden die Dinger nicht mehr.

Bei der Flügelvariante bekommt man, wenn wegen der Haftwirkung alle Flügel bedekt sein sollen einfach keine kleinen Ballen hin und die mit "griffelten" Blei haben keine gute "Haftwirkung" außer man macht den Teig sehr klebrig.

Spiralen, vorallem diese hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Quantum-Weitwurfspirale-Futterspirale-Futterkorb-35-g-/250819212848?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3a65fd7630
halten den Teig wesentlich besser und ermöglichen auch kleine Ballen. Selbst Gewaltwürfe hält der Teig an diesen Teilen aus. 

Wenn man den Teig zu zäh macht kann es aber, wie Du geschrieben hat, dazu kommen, dass noch Reste in der Spirale sind.

Vorallem im Frühjahr und Herbst, wenn das Wasser relativ kalt ist und die Fische wenig fressen achte ich darauf, dass der Teig recht "bröselig" ist und sich damit trotz des kalten Wassers sehr schnell auflöst und als Futter nur ein paar Partikel übrig bleiben. Ein Teig, der diese "Eigenschaften" erfüllt, wird nie richtig am Methodfeeder halten sondern beim Aufprall zerbrechen oder wenn man ihn anders macht aufgrund des enthaltenen Wasser sehr schwer werden und sich nur sehr langsam auflösen. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## darula (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Äääh, aber ist nicht gerade das der Vorteil der Methods??
Ich kann meinen Köder IM Futter "verstecken". Der Teig löst sich auf und präsentiert dann meinen Köder....
Wie mache ich das bitte bei ner Spirale. Wenn ich den Köder mit in den Teig knete habe ich die Gefahr, dass sich der Haken dann in den Gittern verfängt.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*



darula schrieb:


> Äääh, aber ist nicht gerade das der Vorteil der Methods??
> Ich kann meinen Köder IM Futter "verstecken". Der Teig löst sich auf und präsentiert dann meinen Köder....
> Wie mache ich das bitte bei ner Spirale. Wenn ich den Köder mit in den Teig knete habe ich die Gefahr, dass sich der Haken dann in den Gittern verfängt.



Einen Köder versteckt man auch nicht tief im Teig, wo das Problem evtl. bestehen würde, weil es sonst ja "ewig" dauert, bis der Fisch an den Köder kommt sondern soweit wie möglich oberflächlich. Im Idealfall löst sich der Köder schon beim absinken vom Teig was zuverlässig verhindert, dass er unter selbigen "begraben" wird, da der Köder langsamer absinkt als das Methodfeeder. 

Deshalb ist eine Gefahr, dass sich der Haken in der Spirale verfängt eigentlich nicht gegeben. Falls jedoch der ganze Teig weg ist und ein Karpfen den Boden aufwirbelt kann, es wenn es ganz dumm läuft, schon passieren dass ist richtig. Allerdings kann diese auch bei  Methodfeederbleien mit Flügeln passieren, da die meisten Flügel nicht durchgehende aus Plastik sind sondern für den besseren Halt auch "Speichen" haben in denen sich ein Haken verfangen könnte. Mir ist das jedoch noch nie passiert.

Deshalb fische ich bei Methodfeeder auch mit relativ kurzen Vorfächern die das Problem zumindest weitgehend ausschließen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Cool1997 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln METHOD FEEDER*

Wie groß soll das Vorfach sein ?


----------

